# OCPD - Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I was just diagnosed and have Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease. 
My Vascular Surgeon wanted me to have a chest x-ray and it showed blockage in the lungs.
I smoked for 35 years and quit 10 years ago so that had some effect but the hard breathing and bad coughing just started to increase lately. I retired about 5 years ago and have been woodworking since without proper dust collection so I think the sawdust really kicked it in. I'm posting this too make you all realize what dust and smoke can do to you lungs and will start taking dust control more seriously and don't get what I have.
I am staying out of the shop until I get better dust control. Currently looking at a Delta Model 50-760, 1-1/2 Hp Dust Collector with 1 micron filtration and some kind of dust mask to go with it (*ANY SUGGESTIONS*)
*I hope this makes others more sensitive to what problems dust can lead to.*

You can find a lot about COPD here if you want. http://www.pulmonologychannel.com/copd/symptoms.shtml


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

John - sorry to hear it. I hope you can find dust collection and respirator or mask that will allow you to enjoy lots of time in the shop.


----------



## Topapilot (Nov 20, 2007)

John,
Check out the Oneada (sp?) reviews currently going on on Woodnet.
I'll wear my mask tomorrow…
Robb


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

couple of suggestions. Try using your sanders less ( i,m assuming you have more than one) find another way if possible, as those things are the worst offenders. Try one of those lightweight helmet/visors with their own powered filter system, they arn,t obtrusive and really work, as well as being totally mobile. and if you really have to dont use certain species of wood as some create such fine dust compared to others. You probably know this already but others might not so thanks for bringing up the subject.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

John, I'm sorry to hear that, my father was a carpenter for 50 years and a smoker. He also has COPD and is 86 years old. I had my own air filtration business until I hurt my back and had to give it up. One of the things I can tell you is to get a good filtration system. I just got the Delta 50-760 and have used it a few times now and love it. I have plans to add duct work and make it a central system. but, you should also have an air filter as well but in your case I would get something better than the standard. You should have a HEPA filter. If you want to send me a private message I can tell you more about it. I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

This is exactly why I worked on improveing dust collection for my Contractor's saw. In the last few years I have bought a cyclone dust collector with a low micron bag, an air filtration machine, and use a dust mask more often. It was starting to get to the point that if I spent allday in the shop, I was done for 2 - 3 days, felt like crap. I feel the same as John does, people really need to be aware of the hazzards of fine dust, it can really take a toll on you.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I will ad to what the folks have already offered by suggesting you buy a air filtered face mask and wear it.
I have a Trend that give me about 8 hours of clean air and use it any time I am going to kick up dust as opposed to shavings .

Bob


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

John:

Sorry to hear about your condition, and I hope that your experience will encourage others to think seriously about dust control. A little know fact is that our lungs have about 4 acres of surface area, and that anything toxic breathed in goes into the blood stream "lightning fast".

I've just purchased a 1 micron polyester bag for my DC3300 dust collector, and have purchased a Fein Turbo vacuum that connects to my orbital sander. This does a fantastic job of sucking up virtually all of the sanding dust. In my "Workshop in the Woods" in the Upper Peninsula, I have also added a ceiling mounted air filter.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the comments. 
And *Bob42* I already have a ceiling mounted 1 micron dust collector and use 2 shop vacs with Hepa Filters in each…..guess that's not enough, I'm getting the Delta and either a Trend or another helmet collector. FYI - I'll be 64 in February.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry John very sorry, I am one of those who don't use a dust collector or any mask but your testimony makes me think more about dust one thing I don't smoke but I have seen days going out of the shop to spit out and cleaning my nose so dust must be very bad for you….Thanks John


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

John sorry to hear about that. I use a ridgid air filtration unit, plus my delta dust collector. Whenever I'm sanding though, I use both of those plus this:










I run a few half-marathons, so my lungs are on the top of my self safety list.
Notice, I'm not a cop, so no cop jokes directed at me. I obtained this mask for free when Pfizer closed down in Ann Arbor and they donated several dozen of these to area fire departments. John, here is the link to that mask, I find the mask comfortable and don't seem to have to much of a problem with fogging.

http://www.msanorthamerica.com/catalog/product17252.html


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

boyneskibum…..That is no joke what John was telling us you can be sure I don't that as a joke


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

GMman, nothing funny about lung problems, and I don't believe my post was making fun of it in anyway.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

He is doing woodworking and not going to war


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

War against dust. My point being that this mask is capable of full face and respiratory protection against dust. I'd pit my mask against any other dust face mask on the market.

http://media.msanet.com/na/usa/apr/quickguideAPR/1000-63-RP-whitepaper.pdf


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I found more information on respirators on a couple of sites:
http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/userguid.html
http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/docs/87-108/

Interested reading.
John Gray


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

If a person wants to see dust take a sunny day and after finishing working in your shop go in 1/2 hour later and if you can get the sun to shine in you can still see dust in the air


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

John I want to thank you, that is a fine topic you started it is something that is going to make us think the next time we go in the shop, too bad that that topic could not reach all members of LJ


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

John,

Sorry to hear about your health diagnosis! My Dad lived successfully for 30 years after being diagnosed with COPD. He was a time standards engineer at the Chevrolet plant in Buffalo, and with the dust, asbestos and his smoking for 40 years, well, it caught up with him. He lived a long, happy life though after taking precautions.

The mask that boyneskibum posted would truly be a good mask IF you have no dust collection. It's a bit of overkill, but when you have COPD, is there any such thing? Your lungs will be ok with medication and therapy, but the best mask will also make your life better, easier and allow you to participate in your favorite hobbies!!

Good luck, my prayers are with you.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck, John, and thanks for the reminder. I tend to be bad about dust precautions and blow it off because I run a lot and I know my lungs are functioning well. However, I forget about the possible long-term effects.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I quit smoking over a year ago it was cigarets or wood working. Now I need to where my mask more often and better filtration, thanks for the reminder.

Ron


----------



## Kinzua (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the topic John.

http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/Dylos.htm There is a lot of educational information on this site re: dust and filtration. Very straightforward. This link will take you directly to the AQM. 
Here's the short blurb on it from same site:

"The DC1100 Air Quality Monitor provides you with the necessary information for you to assess whether or not your indoor air is clean. It helps you stay proactive in the health of your family and if used in conjunction with the tips provided, you will be able to make sure that you are doing all that you can to keep the air your family breathes clean.

All you need to do is simply plug it in and turn it on. The DC1100 will configure itself to continuously count the airborne particles in your home. The DC1100 will let you know if the steps you are taking to improve your air quality are really working or not. The DC1100 will let you know if an $800 air purifier works any better than a $200 one in your home. This will save you money by taking the guesswork out of improving air quality. To assist you in these efforts the DC1100 stores up to 30 days of air quality history for review."

Best Wishes-


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

UPS is supposed to deliver my new Delta 50-760 today or tomorrow. I bought a 99.97 0.3 Micron dust mask this weekend so I should be pretty well set on the dust collection. I still need to do dust plumbing, hose adapters, and a trash can "pre-filter" to take out the bug pieces before they hit the impeller, but that will be another project. I will move the DC machine from one tool to another for now.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's a dust collection web site. 
http://www.nosawdust.com/


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

John, see my post in reviews on the 50-760 with the vortex type lid mounted on the plastic can. I still use this except I have replaced my original mount with 2×3's bolted to the plate and rung. I also use a couple of bungee cords to hold the can back to the rungs. Makes it a lot easier to move around. All of my tools face in (probably unless you have a lot of Room like I do. Except as noted in the project for the planer and joiner. each machine id equipped with a 4 inch outlet. machine that only have the smaller outlet have a permanently attached, short length of hose, usually about a foot or so with the plastic adapter at the end. The hose from the dust collector never has to be altered to fit as the sizes are altered at the machine. This delivers the maximum amount of suction to the tool and in many cases I can feel the suction while working at the tool. I have installed a remote control on off so I don't have to keep jumping back & forth. I also use the rigid air filter suspended over my primary and use the big (6-in) 2 speed Rigid ROM sander which connects directly to my shop vac. This combination seems to do an excellent job. I don't have to clamp the 4 in hose to the machine , they are not about to come off while this brute is running. Oh yes, hearing protection is very important as the collector will be very close to you compared to a fixed system. Any question ask, I post more pictures if needed.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your troubles. I gained asthma in my thirties though I've never smoked tobacco. For the sake of my own future, I've been using respirators with activated charcoal filtration for solvent fumes and such. For dust, I use power tools outside as I have no filtration system inside my workshop. This working situation has proved sweet especially this time of year with Florida's mild and mostly dry winters. When the summertime hits, I just quit woodworking all together as it's just darned *HOT* and *MOIST!*

Wood dust is nothing to sneeze at [pun intended] and should never be taken lightly. Just ask Blake. It's also why I prefer hand tools to power tools. No dust, no noise and superior results. There's a steep learning and frustration curve to hand work but I find the results much more gratifying.

Good luck.

always,
J.C.


----------

